# You know you're a nursing mom when ....



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I hope I haven't started this thread before already. I know I've thought about it, and I have mommy brain.









You know you're a nursing mom when ...

You think nothing of hefting your boobs in your hands in public to check which one is next up.

You evaluate all clothing by the criterion, "can I breastfeed in that?"

If you sleep topless, you lay a towel down on the bed first.

You have to weigh your desire for a cup of coffee against the knowledge that it will keep your baby up all night, leaving you sleep-deprived all over again.

You can type one-handed and in the dark.

Someone else's kid cries and you are just about ready to offer a boob when you remember that that's not your baby.

You yell at the TV every time you see a mother in a "primitive" setting leave her baby for more than three hours (Claire from "Lost," I'm talking about you).

Anyone have any more?


----------



## WyattsMom2008 (May 9, 2008)

walk around the house with a "My Brest Friend" pillow strapped around your waist and one boob hanging out.

You hide your nipple shields from your nipple obsessed cat, who has been known to create his own fake nipples in your bedsheet by biting holes in the sheet until the mattress pad sticks through and then suckle on them for a while.

You bought a six month supply of fenugreek capsules online.

You've been known to spill large, crusty Italian breadcrumbs all over your obliviously suckling baby while trying to grab a bite to eat for dinner with an ill-advised choice of bread for sub sandwich.


----------



## jessica_lizette (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WyattsMom2008* 

You've been known to spill large, crusty Italian breadcrumbs all over your obliviously suckling baby while trying to grab a bite to eat for dinner with an ill-advised choice of bread for sub sandwich.

And you proceed to eat said food off of the baby!


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

You've been known to spill large, crusty Italian breadcrumbs all over your obliviously suckling baby while trying to grab a bite to eat for dinner with an ill-advised choice of bread for sub sandwich.
Heh, the first time I spilled crumbs on my baby's head I was HORRIFIED. Now I just brush 'em off.


----------



## beccalou79 (Mar 16, 2007)

...you're so used to nursing on demand that you get lazy about re-buttoning your shirt when at home... and then, having forgot about it altogether one day, answer the UPS man's knocks at your door with it STILL un-buttoned.

(This happened to me just this week, and I'm still mortified.)


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

you're so used to nursing on demand that you get lazy about re-buttoning your shirt when at home... and then, having forgot about it altogether one day, answer the UPS man's knocks at your door with it STILL un-buttoned.

(This happened to me just this week, and I'm still mortified.)

beccalou79, Are you serious.....you just made me laugh for the first time today


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

You know you are a _pumping mama_ when you forget to button up your shirt when you leave the nusring room and walk into a patient's exam room and they just stare at your chest and blush (just happened to me this weekend. Oops!)


----------



## beccalou79 (Mar 16, 2007)

Sadly, veronicalynne, I am quite serious. I comfort myself with the thought that at least I had my bra on...


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
You think nothing of hefting your boobs in your hands in public to check which one is next up.









I do that all the time, DH thinks it's hysterical! If I don't he says "Forgot to grope yourself first!"


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beccalou79* 
Sadly, veronicalynne, I am quite serious. I comfort myself with the thought that at least I had my bra on...









I laughed at this, bet the UPS man had a story to tell!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

...your 3mo pukes down your cleavage into the shelf bra of your nursing tank and you mutter to yourself, "It's only breast milk" as you wipe it out and carry on with your day.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned that I smell like sour milk.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Your toddler knows the term "nursing pads" and can pick them out of the laundry for you.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
You think nothing of hefting your boobs in your hands in public to check which one is next up.


laughup

Quote:

walk around the house with a "My Brest Friend" pillow strapped around your waist and one boob hanging out.


laughup

You walk around the house with your shirt up and nursing bras down to let the nips breathe.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel*
You think nothing of hefting your boobs in your hands in public to check which one is next up.

Ahhh, the self-groping before nursing. I've been doing it for so long now, I probably do it when I don't even realize...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WyattsMom2008*
You've been known to spill large, crusty Italian breadcrumbs all over your obliviously suckling baby while trying to grab a bite to eat for dinner with an ill-advised choice of bread for sub sandwich.

laughup Oh yeah.


----------



## patchynurse (Sep 15, 2006)

You forget you wallet at home but remembered to put the ice pack into the cooler for breastmilk.

y


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

You constantly look lopsided because you left your nursing bra unhooked on one side


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

You always have 3 boobs -- the left, the right, and the one where the next boob you're nursing with is overflowing its bra cup.

You eat twice as much as your husband.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YesandNo* 
Heh, the first time I spilled crumbs on my baby's head I was HORRIFIED. Now I just brush 'em off.

I think I first spilled crumbs on my baby while we were still in hospital!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotheringHeart* 
You constantly look lopsided because you left your nursing bra unhooked on one side

Wow I do this way too often.

In public places. And sometimes it's not even the hook I've forgotten, it's putting my boob BACK into the cup! Yikes.


----------



## jenjenl18 (Jul 6, 2007)

You know the breastfeeding law in your state in case some arse decides to say something ignorant...and you're ready to be feisty









While nursing your LO on a car trip you made many a truck drivers day and you couldn't care less.

You've had your hair pulled, been kicked in the chin and pinched in the back all at once (I've got a hyper nurser)

Although you're back to your prepreg weight, you can't wear any of your old shirts because they are now belly shirts.

You've cut the neck/chest of old t-shirts so you can nurse easier at night without having to get your arms/belly cold








beccalou79...I definitely did that too but with a glamourmom top. I reached for the signature pad and he just gave me this look. HAHA


----------



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YesandNo* 
Heh, the first time I spilled crumbs on my baby's head I was HORRIFIED. Now I just brush 'em off.

I worried I was giving him food allergies by dropping everything on him from salad to chocolate.









I try so hard to not check which side is next in front of everyone. But it's so automatic!


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillian+1* 
You eat twice as much as your husband.









: Ahh yes...

and when non-moms say, "Boy, I sure am thirsty" you think: you have no idea what THIRSTY is!


----------



## Lizzardbits (Jan 21, 2006)

...when you run out of cow's milk and SERIOUSLY contemplate squirting some breastmilk in your tea/coffee.

...when you have to cross your arms over your chest when you hear another baby cry and you feel that familiar tingle.

...when you can have a squirtgun fight with your hubby/partner without needing a plastic squirt gun ;p

...when nursing clothes are more valuable to you than any designer posh namebrand clothes

...when your baby gets super excited to see your chest and then looks at yor face.

...when your heart melts at seeing the love and rapture in you baby's eyes while they curl their fingers around your finger as they nurse, and you feel the world go away. Yes! These are the moments that make breastfeeding the most rewarding!


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

...You don't buy shirts with out a deep V, scoup neck or buttons down the front.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenjenl18* 
You've cut the neck/chest of old t-shirts so you can nurse easier at night without having to get your arms/belly cold

So I'm not the only one who does this?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenjenl18* 
Although you're back to your prepreg weight, you can't wear any of your old shirts because they are now belly shirts.


ok, this annoys the crap out of me!

I can't wait until my boobs get a little smaller as the baby gets older. All my old shirt WOULD fit just great if not for "the girls"


----------



## TeaghansMama (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lizzardbits* 

...when your heart melts at seeing the love and rapture in you baby's eyes while they curl their fingers around your finger as they nurse, and you feel the world go away. Yes! These are the moments that make breastfeeding the most rewarding!

aaawwww... i love those moments....!!! one of the reasons i love bfing the most is that it gives me a little while to just sit, relax and marvel at my beautiful children.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessica_lizette* 
And you proceed to eat said food off of the baby!











guilty.


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

The word "boob" has been turned into a verb.

"Is it time to boob her?"
"Is she still boobing?"


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

. . . . you think that the smile around a nipple is the greatest thing you've ever seen. Ahhhh, boobie smiles.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turkish Kate* 
. . . . you think that the smile around a nipple is the greatest thing you've ever seen. Ahhhh, boobie smiles.









OHHH I love those! Those are my favorite! And my girl hums when she smiles too! I also love when they fall asleep at the breast and when you pull them off to gently tuck them to sleep, a little milk dribbles down their chin. Oh....so cute! And they SMELL so sweet!


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

When your nursing toddler brings you her stuffed toys and plastic animals to "nurse", your only thought is "Oh, isn't that sweet, she's learning to share!".


----------



## jenjenl18 (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turkish Kate* 
. . . . you think that the smile around a nipple is the greatest thing you've ever seen. Ahhhh, boobie smiles.









boobie smiles are the greatest


----------



## vanauken (Oct 10, 2007)

. . . your toddler and preschooler stick their stuffed animals under their shirts and proclaim, "I give him mommy milk!"

. . . your babies' breath always smells sweet.

. . . your husband grins all the time when he's home because he sees a LOT of your breasts.









I love this thread! (especially the allergy one - I'll adjust a baby's latch and think, "oh no! I was just eating a peanut butter sandwich! what if she's allergic!"







)


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotheringHeart* 
You constantly look lopsided because you left your nursing bra unhooked on one side

OR, you're constantly feeling the latches on your bra because you're constantly going out in public with one or both of them completely undone!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenjenl18* 

While nursing your LO on a car trip you made many a truck drivers day and you couldn't care less.

You've had your hair pulled, been kicked in the chin and pinched in the back all at once (I've got a hyper nurser)

Or you've had dd's feet shoved in your mouth while she snorts milk out of her nose because it's just so funny!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lizzardbits* 

...when your baby gets super excited to see your chest and then looks at yor face.

...when your heart melts at seeing the love and rapture in you baby's eyes while they curl their fingers around your finger as they nurse, and you feel the world go away. Yes! These are the moments that make breastfeeding the most rewarding!

LOVE it! When she first latches on and her eyes glaze over like "ah, that's the stuff!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turkish Kate* 
. . . . you think that the smile around a nipple is the greatest thing you've ever seen. Ahhhh, boobie smiles.









It breaks my heart every time!


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

: This thread is hilarious! I can relate to so many of the things on here.

I caught dd1 nursing her firetruck the other day.







She also regularly nurses her care bear and other dolls. So cute.

I love those milky smiles, the eyes-rolling-in-the-back-of-the-head-lovin'-to-nurse moments.







Sigh! I love nursing my LO.

I've answered the door half naked here and NIP doing the boob check or not caring if I give someone a bit of a show because hey, I'm feeding my baby!

The other day I was nursing dd2 at the park while dd1 was playing. Dd1 fell down and was kind of trapped. I carefully put dd2 down and ran to help dd1, picking her up and rescuing her. Then I realized I did all of this with my boob still hanging out. Oh well.
















When I leave the house, I check for my keys, diapers, etc. but most importantly, that I have a big mug of lactation tea (fennel) and extra teabags in my purse.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

You know you're a tired tandeming mom when in the last month, a friend AND dh have stopped you in mid-sentence and mid-walk to say "um, you know you're hanging out there?" and you realize that not only is your bra undone and the boob out of the cup, but it's poking out from beneath the top strap of the wrap for all the world to see. (Older child was nursing while babe was in carrier, so I got it where she could reach it and didn't put it away when she was done. Yup. Twice.)


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

When you don't drink Coke for 9 months because she cried for four hours when you did when she was a week old. (Yeah, seriously, that was the only time she cried that long.)

You like NIPing and just wish some stranger would say something so you could give one of the great answers you've learned on MDC.

A little booby makes everything okay(bonked head, tired, won't sleep, etc.)


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

....you forget to take off the stupid nipple shield and it slips to the side and you walk around all day looking like you have three nipples under your shirt.

.... you can write your name with breastmilk on the shower door. or the bathroom mirror. or anywhere else.

.... if you pump, you often wonder if your pump is talking to you

.... and if you pump and accidentally spill the bottle, you know that even though there is no use crying over spilled milk, the thought of wasting all that milk is enough to make you cry.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

...knowing that no matter how tired/cranky/stressed out my lo is, boobie makes him feel safe enough to calm down and fall asleep.

...not giving a hoot about NIP with no cover because latching on correctly with one is near impossible, leading to a momma in pain and a p.o'ed lo

...not caring if my nursing pads were visible under my shirt, since a completely wet t-shirt would have been even MORE noticeable.

...you walk around with dried milk stains on your shirt from the f%$% pad slipped just a teeny bit off the nipple.

...not worrying about said stains since you are now an expert at milk stain removal.

...you do anything to keep up your supply. Like not even breathing in mint gum, shunning anything with sage and drinking copious amounts of fennel and taking fenugreek tablets everywhere.

...thinking of the inevitability of weaning, you feel so sad and depressed that you grab your lo and offer boobie to snap out of it.

...you realize that most people and books on nursing don't know anything about actually nursing. They just repeat the same (incorrect) crap, like bf being ok only every 2 hours.









...people ask if your lo is off the boob yet (asked at 3 mos) and you have this urge to clobber them, then lecture them on how lo's should be bf for at least 2 years.

...you look at how much milk banks charge per ounce of bm and, looking down, realize you have a gold mine in your bra.

...you tell dh that you are earning at least the cost of formula each month your lo bf, and that that should count when figuring out how much income each person brings in.

...you check to see if your lo got any hindmilk, completely oblivious to where you are aiming. (yep, got sisters, dh, the laptop....)

...seeing milk from any other animal makes you a bit squeamish, thinking how that is supposed to go to their young, not you. Then you wonder how the world would be if women would pump milk to be consumed by others instead. And the thought doesn't seem so far out, lol.

...both your dh & your lo are completely entranced at the sight of boobies out in the open. At the same time.

...your lo lets you know he wants to nurse by staring fixedly at the girls, repeatedly dive bombing them and tugging on your shirt. All at once. And in public too. And you don't mind at all.

Ami


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

: Oh I love this thread!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTA Mom* 
...you tell dh that you are earning at least the cost of formula each month your lo bf, and that that should count when figuring out how much income each person brings in.


That is totally brilliant!


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenjenl18* 
Although you're back to your prepreg weight, you can't wear any of your old shirts because they are now belly shirts.

Yes.







:


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu* 
ok, this annoys the crap out of me!

I can't wait until my boobs get a little smaller as the baby gets older. All my old shirt WOULD fit just great if not for "the girls"









Yes.







:

I expected the boob size to lessen over time. It's just annoying at this point.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonkeysRUs* 
When your nursing toddler brings you her stuffed toys and plastic animals to "nurse", your only thought is "Oh, isn't that sweet, she's learning to share!".



















I'm so glad you said this!

My DH frowns on this, but my LO really likes to let "others" nurse.







I think it's sweet.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 

You like NIPing and just wish some stranger would say something so you could give one of the great answers you've learned on MDC.

That is awesome!


----------



## gypsyhips26 (Feb 21, 2008)

as a pumping mom....

you forgot your breast pads & improvise w/ tissues and end up back at your desk with 2 little rabbit ear-style pieces of tissue hanging out of the top of your shirt and don't notice until someone asks you what are the tissues for?










thank goodness I work w/ other mamas who breast fed & pumped!

this is such a great thread and yes the boob does make everything better


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTA Mom* 

...people ask if your lo is off the boob yet (asked at 3 mos) and you have this urge to clobber them, then lecture them on how lo's should be bf for at least 2 years.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTA Mom* 

...you tell dh that you are earning at least the cost of formula each month your lo bf, and that that should count when figuring out how much income each person brings in.


















:


----------



## Couz (Dec 28, 2006)

I love the nipple smiles. I'm trying to get a photo of one to keep forever, but he hates flashes going off in his face as he's trying to nurse!


----------



## LindsayK (Jul 16, 2007)

...when crying over spilled milk seems like a perfectly rational reaction

...when you drink a glass of cow's milk, you feel bad for the poor cow who is standing in the milking parlor

...your whole week is made when Puritan's Pride extends their "buy 2, get 3 free" sale for fenugreek

You know you're a working/pumping mom when...

...part of your pre-meeting ritual involves "weighing" your boobs by groping to figure out how long you can stay in the meeting before pumping

...you ask your co-worker if they are going to eat the rest of their cookie at the lunch meeting

...you ask your co-worker if they don't mind "lending" you their banana to be replaced tomorrow (hey! the cafeteria was closed, and I forgot my afternoon snack!)

... you read a newspaper article about pumping, accompanied by a picture of a breastpump and you can name the manufacturer, make, model, size of the horns, and cringe when you see that the valve is pointing the wrong way

...the sight of a day's worth of MM bottles in the fridge makes you happy

...you count your bags of frozen MM like gold bars at Fort Knox

...????????? um.... you really know you're a nursing mom when you know you had 5 more witty responses to the thread, but can't remember them, because you have "milk on the brain"


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

When, in the brief moment before running like h***, you get lunged at by a poisonous snake and your only thought is, "Oh God, does venom end up in breastmilk?!?!"


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spmamma* 
The word "boob" has been turned into a verb.

"Is it time to boob her?"
"Is she still boobing?"











My DD is a booby hunter or is booby hunting...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanauken* 

. . . your husband grins all the time when he's home because he sees a LOT of your breasts.











I am so glad my DH isn't the only one staring, I was starting to think he is a weirdo. For the love of all things, I am feeding your daughter!

And how about the pp nurse I had with DS saying "TITTY FEEDEN'! Oh, love titty feeden'. The most favoritest part of my job, titty feeden!" in her southern accent.







: (Wasn't so funny, then, after 24 hours of labor with pit.)


----------



## vanauken (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chase_mommy* 
I am so glad my DH isn't the only one staring, I was starting to think he is a weirdo. For the love of all things, I am feeding your daughter!

Hey, breasts are the ultimate multi-use item!









Seriously, our bodies are so amazingly designed. The same parts that are decorative are also functional. Beauty and utility meet at the height. It really is amazing.


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chase_mommy* 
"TITTY FEEDEN'! Oh, love titty feeden'. The most favoritest part of my job, titty feeden!" in her southern accent.











I guess ya just gotta love that titty feedin!


----------



## Alpaca Wacka (Aug 28, 2007)

When the power goes out and all you can think of is....will my milk defrost?!?

When you defrost a bottle and it doesn't get used and you have to make someone ELSE dump it down the drain-because you just can't stand the pain of doing it yourself.

When your husband starts refering to you as a dragon... with a horde of liquid gold in the freezer that you guard religiously.

When the first part of your body dried after you shower is the bra area, so you can get a bra on so the rest of you won't be covered in dried streaks of milk...


----------



## fresh_water (Feb 29, 2008)

- When your cat starts licking you and you realize it's because that's where the baby dribble milk earlier.

- When your power goes out for 12 hours and you are thankful you don't have an urgent need for water or washing anything because your boobs are ready and waiting.

- You carry food and water in the car with you at all times because you are so FREAKING hungry as soon as you start to nurse.

- You get all excited the day you realize you don't need nursing pads 24/7.

- There's a nursing bra on sale and you get disappointed they don't have your size because the one you have you wear every day and it's just not working anymore.

- Your DH makes comments about how great your boobs are and he's not being sexual.


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

Just when I was feeling guilty about using DD as a picnic table, I discover I'm not alone! I'm waiting for a trail of ants...

When your dog and cat follow the baby around hoping for spit up.

When you get really, really excited for a special event away from babe so you can wear something that doesn't offer quick BFing access.

When your first thought in a prolonged power outage is about your freezer stash.

Your breast pump is your new BFF. (And you pump in the car. While driving.)


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

When you DTD, DH/DP doesn't mind getting squirted in the face with milk because he knows that means that you're getting turned on.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
You like NIPing and just wish some stranger would say something so you could give one of the great answers you've learned on MDC.

SO true! Nobody ever says anything where I live - which is great, but some part of me is dying to make a great comeback at someone. Or organize a nurse-in at some place of business. Ha!


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 

You think nothing of hefting your boobs in your hands in public to check which one is next up.

You evaluate all clothing by the criterion, "can I breastfeed in that?"

If you sleep topless, you lay a towel down on the bed first.


OMG these are TOTALLY me!!!

My playgroup moms think it's hilarious (in a good way, luckily







) because I'll just stick my hand up my shirt into my bra and just start jiggling away... "is this one full? nope, not this side..."

DD is almost 2, so she pops off a lot to chatter and look around and such, so I have to remember not to flash people in public... I have to consciously remind myself to cover up, because I don't think twice about it, it's so natural for us around the house. I haven't opened the door uncovered yet (thank God!







) but I have found myself doing the check-the-fullness routine in full view of strangers, not even trying to be discreet, I just forget and there I am in the mall with my hand up under my shirt bouncing the girls around to get a good idea of which one's next.









I have to admit that I do get frustrated sometimes with DD constantly demanding mommy milk, at almost 2 yrs she is very strong willed and knows what she wants and sometimes it's not convenient for me... but then when she has it and she's so happy and contented and snuggly, it just warms my heart.







I do love how happy nursing makes her.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

... you have a 20 minute conversation with yourself over wether or not having a beer with dinner is ok!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spmamma* 
The word "boob" has been turned into a verb.

"Is it time to boob her?"
"Is she still boobing?"










Yes! Oh Yes! I boob the baby all the time! That's hilarious


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_water* 
When your power goes out for 12 hours and you are thankful you don't have an urgent need for water or washing anything because your boobs are ready and waiting.

TOTALLY this- it happened to me this week in fact, and we just sat around all day and blissfully nursed.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

...you forget to do up your nursing tank/bra and leave the house with one boob flopping around under your shirt.

...you're so used to nursing at home alone that you forget to pull down your shirt when you little one is done and you have company over.


----------



## krystyn33 (May 30, 2006)

DH points to you and asks DC, "Who is that?" expecting to hear "Mama," but instead DS responds by doing the sign for "milk/nurse."


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

I finally snapped a boobie smile!


----------



## jsnv (Jan 2, 2007)

---you see a friend in a cute dress and your first thought is how is she going to nurse in that, then you remember she hasn't nursed in over 2 year. Not _everyone_ is nursing.


----------



## Beating Earth (Mar 2, 2006)

_...your lo lets you know he wants to nurse by staring fixedly at the girls, repeatedly dive bombing them and tugging on your shirt. All at once. And in public too. And you don't mind at all.
_

I LOVE when DD does this!!!!


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

when you get out of the shower and your dc follows you around with an open mouth and grunting.


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

These are GREAT!!!!!









There are soooooooooo many that I can relate to









My favorites tho are boobie smiles
















When I take my shirt off to get into bed and she immediately makes a beeline for my boobs and is latched on before I can even sit down







:









Yes, whoever mentioned crying over spilled milk, I have done it on MORE than one occassion


----------



## milkeriffic mama (Aug 31, 2007)

you're DC immediately says "nehneh?" and starts prodding you in the boob if you have been away from him or her for more than half an hour.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Oh, I remembered another one.

When you are changing into pajamas at night, there's usually someone lying in bed staring at your breasts, and it's NOT your husband.









When your 3-year-old gives the baby helpful hints, e.g. "No biting, Simon!" and reminds him, "You not get milk from a COW, Simon. You too little. You get milk from MOMMY."


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkmoro311* 
... you have a 20 minute conversation with yourself over wether or not having a beer with dinner is ok!

Ditto for me on some days, other days it's whether I can have a second cup of coffee.


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

Press both of your nipples against your chest in public to stop the milk from streaming and giving your shirt a good soaking.

God, I am always feeling myself up in public. I should really stop that.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

... you drape yourself over the carseat to nurse ninja-style, staying in the same awkward position for 20 minutes hoping baby will fall asleep so you can make the rest of the drive home in peace!


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
when you get out of the shower and your dc follows you around with an open mouth and grunting.











dd always does this! she'll just stare at them yelling MOM MOOM MOOM!!!

I don't have any...these are all so good! and I'm totally guilty of most of them!

oooh! ok I got one! when your at a playgroup and someone elses lo lunges and latches on and you don't mind but your lo does! lol (true story







)


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WyattsMom2008* 
walk around the house with a "My Brest Friend" pillow strapped around your waist and one boob hanging out.

You hide your nipple shields from your nipple obsessed cat, who has been known to create his own fake nipples in your bedsheet by biting holes in the sheet until the mattress pad sticks through and then suckle on them for a while.

You bought a six month supply of fenugreek capsules online.

You've been known to spill large, crusty Italian breadcrumbs all over your obliviously suckling baby while trying to grab a bite to eat for dinner with an ill-advised choice of bread for sub sandwich.

OMG. So funny. I totally walk around the house with that damn pillow strapped around me all the time. I also always have a boobie hanging out.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

....you cook large pots of barley soup and make pots and pots of fennel tea to generate a heartier supply, and are seriously excited about it when you see it making a difference!

....your weaned older child latches on in an effort to mimic baby and you wistfully remember earlier times...


----------



## slf (May 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
Ditto for me on some days, other days it's whether I can have a second cup of coffee.


ha ha! SO true!!!


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Happiestever* 
Press both of your nipples against your chest in public to stop the milk from streaming and giving your shirt a good soaking.

God, I am always feeling myself up in public. I should really stop that.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
when you get out of the shower and your dc follows you around with an open mouth and grunting.

every time you sit down someone is trying to take your shirt off and it is not DP.
you no longer care about what your bra looks like as long as it opens/lifts up easy.
you get sad for babies when you pass the formula section.


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

...you're seriously worried that your kid's first word will be "boob."

And boobie smiles! Reminds me how worth it the four hours of pushing was...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_water* 
You get all excited the day you realize you don't need nursing pads 24/7.

Oh my gosh, when does this happen???


----------



## Nicole_ac (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *althara* 
...you forget to do up your nursing tank/bra and leave the house with one boob flopping around under your shirt.

so true!


----------



## Rosebud1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You beg your baby to "save some food for mommy" because you are ravenous all the time and feel like your baby is consuming all the caloric content of your body

You have flashed every friend who has ever visited you at your house

Your poor husband knows that part of your anatomy is off limits until baby is weaned

You have a post doctorate degree in the following subjects: plugged ducts, mastitis, block feeding, and foremilk

More people have seen your boobs than Pamela Anderson's


----------



## Lahlah (Jan 8, 2008)

".... if you pump, you often wonder if your pump is talking to you"








My pump says some STRANGE things in the middle of the night!


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

...when your 3 y/o interrupts a conversation with friends or family with a very polite: mama, may I have a boobie please?


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

When you recognize another breastfeeding toddler because of the bald/thinning patches on their temples (where their head goes on your arm).

The sign for "milk" (we use it for dd to tell me when she wants to nurse) is also what she uses for "mom".


----------



## Momma2SoSweet (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prancie* 
... you drape yourself over the carseat to nurse ninja-style, staying in the same awkward position for 20 minutes hoping baby will fall asleep so you can make the rest of the drive home in peace!

I've had to do this on road trips before!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama*
when you get out of the shower and your dc follows you around with an open mouth and grunting.









As soon as I get out of the shower I dive into the bedroom to at least get a bra on- or I walk around with my arms covering my breasts- or I would NEVER be able to get clothes on.

- When you ask your lo if they are hungry, they say grope your breast, smack their lips and say "yeah! yeah!"


----------



## torio (Jun 14, 2006)

What a great thread!

I have answered the door with both twins latched on. We used to joke that DD's latch was so strong that I could walk around w/ her hanging from one boobie. Now that they're older I love how they hug and cuddle my boobs. DS just opens his mouth wide with the expectation that the mama boobie will magically appear in his mouth. It does! I also love that if one babe begins to nurse the other one doesn't want to miss out. I'm not so crazy about the musical boobies game of switching places, but have become completely comfortable bearing both breasts while NIP when they do.


----------



## torio (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh, and one more. DD, DS and I have been photographed countless times while tandem NIP. It feels good to know that many people find breastfeeding to be a beautiful thing!


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

- when you grab our boobs in front of strangers without realising to remember which boob you last fed on

- that excited giggle and kicking my daughter does when she hears my nursing bra unclip

- when you're getting ready to nurse in the middle of the night and it's dark and your nursling is so eager that she accidently latches on to your arm or belly!

- when your almost 4 year old hears his sister cry and says, "MOMMY our baby needs BOOOOBSS!!"


----------



## Momma2SoSweet (Feb 25, 2007)

I took dd (who was just over a year old at the time) into the walk in clinic (it was a weekend and her Ped office was closed) for a case of thrush that would not go away. The doctor that saw us asked me "What kind of nipples does she use?" I just looked at her dumbfounded. I looked at my chest and was like, "Ummmm...."









It took me a few moments before I realized she was referring to bottle nipples (latex vs silicone). And then I replied "Oh, just mine".


----------



## bellacymom (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emese'sMom* 
the eyes-rolling-in-the-back-of-the-head-lovin'-to-nurse moments.

I LOVE that! I didn't know other babies do that too.


----------



## bellacymom (Apr 3, 2008)

~The neck of all your shirts are stretched out from the baby pulling them down and diving in.

~You hold your baby and she starts banging her head on your chest.

~You tell all your friends if they haven't seen your boobs they haven't been paying attention.

~You see the steering wheel in your car as a great breastfeeding tool. Doesn't it hold them up just perfectly? Not while driving of course! lol

~A picture of a baby with a bottle makes you feel weird.

~Your husband is not the only one who has made the ptthhhh noise in your boobs.

~Your "headlights" cry.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maylea_moon* 
- when your almost 4 year old hears his sister cry and says, "MOMMY our baby needs BOOOOBSS!!"

My 3 y.o. does this too!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torio* 
I'm not so crazy about the musical boobies game of switching places, but have become completely comfortable bearing both breasts while NIP when they do.

Oh my! My DD loves to switch, and I wondered do twins do it, or do they have a favourite boob all the time. You answered my question! actually, do they switch places or lean over each other? Or are you 'blessed' enough they pass your boobs back and forth? (I have a crazy imagination, and I know kids are crazy!







)


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

If you've forgotten to pull your shirt down after dc is done and flash the whole restaurant, parking lot, mall,etc


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

you can't wear a low cut top, because it gets dc all excited in the carrier

you live in a two bedroom apartment, but own 3 boppies

you worry when you are out to eat that there may not be "enough" food in the whole resturant for you

your lo uses the sign for milk to mean "i have a strong desire for SOMETHING" even if its petting the dog

you can't remember the last time you fed your 10month old solid food

your lo gets overly excited about other women's breasts


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Your child (in my case, a 7 mo old) growls and smashes his face into your chest until you finally get a clue and realize he's hungry.
Your toddler (now 8 yrs old) sticks his hand down your shirt even though he is already weaned (not doing that anymore!







)


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
you can't wear a low cut top, because it gets dc all excited in the carrier

i just had this happen to me yesterday at a relatives wedding. all day long she kept trying to pull down my shirt and saying Baba and making the sign for milk, even though she had just nursed.


----------



## baschabad (Sep 21, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE these!!!









So much fun being a nursing Mommy!

-Hubby holds baby who mashes her face into HIS chest and he knows it's time for some mommy!

-I love that GNNNN... noise she makes when I pull off and she's not quite sleeping yet...

-when nursing my baby puts her arm over my breast covering her eyes, and making it difficult for me to slip a finger in her mouth to break suction!

-when nursing in public she pulls off to look around and yanks the blanket down!

-she stares at my chest! She's only a few months old!

-I offer a banana and she doesn't even open her mouth, but the color of my hand looks familiar to suck on!


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prancie* 
... you drape yourself over the carseat to nurse ninja-style, staying in the same awkward position for 20 minutes hoping baby will fall asleep so you can make the rest of the drive home in peace!

bwahahahah! and all this time, i thought only i did this







i absolutely love this thread.







so many things i can relate to!


----------



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

Your 9 month old takes out the left "nu nu" from your low cut bathing suit at the public pool.


----------



## dds07 (Apr 20, 2008)

you bring an extra shirt along where ever you go...at first because you might leak and then later because you are concerned your baby may rip your shirt trying to get to the milkies


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alpaca Wacka* 
When the power goes out and all you can think of is....will my milk defrost?!?











TWICE now, DH has woken me up in the middle of the night because the power was out and he was worried about the BM in our freezer. he even drove it over to work at like 6 am on a sunday morning to keep it cold! now, THAT'S a BF-friendly husband!


----------



## ericaz (Jun 10, 2003)

- your infant can't see more than a few feet in front of him but instantly calms down when you utter the phrase, "do you want nursies?"

- your used nursing pad placed gently on your lo's face can instantly stop any fussiness.

lovin' this thread as a stream of milk drips from the corner of my son's lip.








oh, and pure genius about the income from nursing. i'll be using that gem.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 

You think nothing of hefting your boobs in your hands in public to check which one is next up.

You evaluate all clothing by the criterion, "can I breastfeed in that?"

You can type one-handed and in the dark.

Someone else's kid cries and you are just about ready to offer a boob when you remember that that's not your baby.



Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
Your toddler knows the term "nursing pads" and can pick them out of the laundry for you


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lizzardbits* 
...when you run out of cow's milk and SERIOUSLY contemplate squirting some breastmilk in your tea/coffee.

...when your baby gets super excited to see your chest and then looks at yor face.

...when your heart melts at seeing the love and rapture in you baby's eyes while they curl their fingers around your finger as they nurse, and you feel the world go away. Yes! These are the moments that make breastfeeding the most rewarding!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsnv* 
---you see a friend in a cute dress and your first thought is how is she going to nurse in that, then you remember she hasn't nursed in over 2 year. Not _everyone_ is nursing.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AkRotts* 

When I take my shirt off to get into bed and she immediately makes a beeline for my boobs and is latched on before I can even sit down







:









Yes, whoever mentioned crying over spilled milk, I have done it on MORE than one occassion










Quote:


Originally Posted by *prancie* 
... you drape yourself over the carseat to nurse ninja-style, staying in the same awkward position for 20 minutes hoping baby will fall asleep so you can make the rest of the drive home in peace!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosebud1* 

You have flashed every friend who has ever visited you at your house

Your poor husband knows that part of your anatomy is off limits until baby is weaned










: these are sooo great! so true!







: (and i _have_ used bm in my coffee!)


----------



## torio (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Oh my! My DD loves to switch, and I wondered do twins do it, or do they have a favourite boob all the time. You answered my question! actually, do they switch places or lean over each other? Or are you 'blessed' enough they pass your boobs back and forth? (I have a crazy imagination, and I know kids are crazy!







)

Oh, they lean over, under and try against the laws of physics to get through each other. One will often push the other off, or pull the boob out of the other twin's mouth. Amazingly these antics always seem to be in good fun--not like fighting over toys. I often switch them WHILE they're latched on and flopped over/under each other because all that reaching doesn't make for comfy latches. I'm not so 'blessed'--barely a 'C' cup while nursing twins! Neither has a favorite boob, but from time to time I think they both find one boob more appealing than the other. DH always says, "oh, so that one's chocolate today."


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Today I woke up from a nap (taken with nursing baby) to see my 3 y.o. and her new 4.5 y.o. friend who had just moved in a few doors down, sitting on the bed looking at me and baby. "This is my baby sister," my older girl explained to her new friend. I was lying there with my boob hanging out as baby had fallen asleep at the breast (me too). I wouldn't be showing the neighbourhood girls my bare boobs upon first meeting if I wasn't nursing, let me tell ya.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

my DD just started doing the sign for milk! it is so cute.

i love it when they are whining and you ask if they want to nurse (we say ba ba) and they melt right into you and let out a big sigh. that melts my heart.


----------



## SwanMom (Jan 4, 2007)

When the doorbell rings you glance down at your shirt to make sure it's buttoned before you answer the door.


----------



## SwanMom (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosebud1* 
Your poor husband knows that part of your anatomy is off limits until baby is weaned

(had to chime in and say this isn't true for us.







)


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

That's not true for us either.


----------

